# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  PIVO I DOJENJE

## Kaja

Zna li netko u kakvoj su vezi pivo i stvaranje mlijeka? Baš sam nešto o tome raspravljala s prijateljicom no ostale smo bez logičnog odgovora. Utječe li neki sastojak iz piva na stvaranje mlijeka ili je to još jedan od onih "babskih savjeta"?

----------


## fiona

U dva dojenja su me ljudi pokušali uvjeriti da se od piva "radi" mlijeko. Možeš misliti. Svima sam odgovorila da li bi oni dali bebi u bočicu pivu?
Pa isto je da li pije iz cice ili iz boce. 
Za mlijeko je bitna tekućina, najbolje voda (od sokova se mama samo deblja). I to dosta vode.

----------


## Zorana

Bapska prica. 
Mlijeka ce biti onoliko koliko beba posise, tj. ovisno o potraznjj. 
Pivo, kao uostalom i sva ostala alkoholna pica, najbolje je tijekom perioda trudnoce i dojenja izbjegavati.

----------


## Kaja

Mislim, stvarno, odakle ljudima takve gluposti?!?! I sad ne mislim samo na "slučaj pivo", nego na masu idiotarija kojima obasipaju "jadne neiskusne majke"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Ko ce ga znat. 
Mozda su nekad neke friske dojilje drmnule pokoje pivo. Ako se radilo o prvim tjednima dojenja, zenama vjerovatno naglo nadodje mlijeko, NE radi piva nego radi jos neuspostavljene ponude i potraznje, ali one to povezu s pivom i etogana. Imas jednu dobru bapsku :D 
Neces mi vjerovati, ali meni je kuma pricala da je njoj mlijeko ko ludo nadolazilo od corbe s piletinom i krompirom :shock:  :D Naravno da je dojila samo dva mjeseca i naravno da joj je mlijeko u tom periodu naglo nadolazilo. Ali kud bas od corbe :D  :? 
A tek ona da se od kravljeg mlijeka stvara zenino mlijeko pa ga zato treba puno piti  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma ima toga masu, ko ce se svega sjetiti....

----------


## Kaja

A tek anpren juha! Fijuuuu, od toga cice znaju eksplodirat.  :D  :D 

U Makedoniji postoji piće koje se zove BOZA. To se tamo preporuča

----------


## Zorana

Kaja sto je anpren  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Btw: genijalno ti je ime, tako se zove moja baka  :Smile:

----------


## emily

Zorana, ajnpren iliti prežgana juha (e sad sam ti sve objasnila  :Laughing:  )

napravis zafrig iliti zaprsku sa malo brasna i crvene paprike, pa sve zalijes vodom i kuhas, kad provri dodas jedno razmuceno jaje i to je to 8)

a vidis, nisam ni znala da je i to dobro za stvaranje mlijeka :wink:

----------


## Zorana

Kakvu funkciju ima to razmuceno jaje? Jel to bude ukusno da probam i ja povecati sise? :D

----------


## apricot

[quote="Zorana"]
Neces mi vjerovati, ali meni je kuma pricala da je njoj mlijeko ko ludo nadolazilo od corbe s piletinom i krompirom :shock:  :D 


> I ja sam to čula sa sto strana. Seoskih, naravno! I luk! Jesti puuuuno luka!

----------


## apricot

Super sam ovo napravila! Sve naopako  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fidji

:Laughing:

----------


## Davor

Definitivno bapska  :Sad:  

Pivo nastaje korištenjem pivskog kvasca koji je apsolutni MLJACCC svim gljivicama koje i inače jako vole žene. Kad malo razmislim, popije se pivo, gljivice se nastane na mliječnim kanalima (tzv blister), mliječni kanali se napune do bola i - fakat, prsa ogromna, hoće eksplodirati.

Dakle, ako je želja imati eksplozivno nabrekle mliječne kanale (iz kojih ništa ne ide van) onda je pivo (ili još bolje čisti pivski kvasac, onaj iz DM-a) odličan početak. Nastaviti se može sa čokoladom, pivskim sladom i još ponekim bapskim preporukama.

Boza se dobiva fermentacijom starog kruha? Pio sam to prije 20 godina u Novom Sadu.

----------


## mamazika

Ne starog kruha nego kukuruznog brašna. Ja sam je jednom pila u Beogradu i bila je koma (jako gusta) i jednom u Mostaru i bila je super (dobro procijeđena tj rijetka) i super hladna.
Meni je piva (bezalkoholna) bila super dok sam dojila ali sam skupila gomilu kila zbog nje. Možda hmelj iz pive ima djelovanje na lučenje mlijeka, mislim onda bi i neki čaj od hmelja isto djelovao. A možda je stvar u tome da piva opušta (osobito alkoholna koja ipak nije preporučljiva) pa se olakša refleks otpuštanja mlijeka naročito kod početka dojenja. Sam hmelj također djeluje blago smirujuće.

----------


## apricot

off topic
Boza je kukuruzno brašno u limunadi.

----------


## Davor

Što se jačeg mliječenja tiče znam za piskavicu i ždralovinu. Obje spomenute supstance primjetno ruše šećer u krvi, piskavica ima "specifičan" miris, a ždralovina se dosta teško nabavlja u prirodnom obliku.

----------


## mamazika

Imaš li još koje ime za tu ždralovinu - neka latinska ili bar engleska imena za to, mislim ja sam imala godinu dana botanike a ne mogu je smjestiti nigdje.

----------


## Davor

Galega officinalis iliti na 'Rvacki "ždralovina"
Mislim da je upravo ocvala  :Sad:

----------


## mamazika

Za nju sam čula. Mislim da je stavljaju u onaj (kršitelj koda)ov čaj za dojilje (koji se ne da piti kako je sladak)

----------


## Kaja

Mene taj (kršitelj koda)ov čaj podsjeća na bombone koje sam gutala dok sam bila mala :D

----------


## Davor

... a sladak je upravo zato što ždralovina ruši šećer u krvi, a šećer je opet MLJACCC za gljivice i tako u krug  :Sad:  

Samo ti lijepo doji bebu i ne živciraj se.

I kosa brže opada ako se zbog toga živciraš  :Razz:

----------


## stray_cat

po toj logici krave bi trebalo pojiti pivom

----------


## simicv

Vidim da je tema stara ali krave uistinu filaju pivskim kvascem zbog proizvodnje mlijeka. Moja mama je pivo pila i po litru dnevno dok me dojila i to je trajalo 9 mjeseci.
Moj pokojni svekar je doktorirao na toj tezi uključujući i druge sastojke koje se daju kravama. Tema je bila aktualna zbog Afrike i gladi. Da li dati kravi i što, a uskratiti obitelji. Životni problemi za neke ljude, kao i konji za arape. U pustinji se zadnja voda davala konju, a ne djeci, jer konj će stići do novoga izvora i tako će svi preživjeti.

----------


## laumi

najbolji način poticanja proizvodnje mlijeka je često dojenje, naročito noćni podoji (jer se noću luči više prolaktina)

litra pive dnevno za dojilju (tj. za njezinu bebu) je puno, puno previše
može se tolerirati najviše do jedne čaše piva ili vina dnevno
ženi od otprilike 55 kg treba 2-3 sata da se eliminira alkohol iz jedne čaše piva ili vina iz tijela

znači, ako dijete sisa češće od svaka 2-3 sata, nemojte piti

----------


## apricot

pivski kvasac se davao zbog B vitamina, a ne zbog - piva
u pivskom kvascu ima piva koliko i u tratinčici

----------


## Davor

Moje skromno mišljenje o kvascima u prehrani je da ih treba izbjegavati. Osim što su loši za zglobove, hrane i pomažu razmnožavanje gljivica po tijelu, tako da baš radi dojenja ih je najbolje izbjegavati.
Naime što - gljivice se razmnožavaju ili pomoću zraka (zato bebe treba dobro podrignuti) ili pomoću staničnih sastojaka mrtvih kvasaca - čitaj dijetalnog pivskog kvasca.

----------


## BusyBee

Ako bas neka mama ne moze bez piva, ima masa bezalkoholnih varijanti.

----------


## Danka_

> može se tolerirati najviše do jedne čaše piva ili vina dnevno
> ženi od otprilike 55 kg treba 2-3 sata da se eliminira alkohol iz jedne čaše piva ili vina iz tijela


Koliko znam, pivo na našem tržištu, "obično", ima oko 4 do 5% alkohola, a vino barem 12%.
Tako da u čaši piva od 200 ml ima maksimalno 10 g etanola, a u jednakoj čaši vina ima ga 24 g. U smislu sadržaja alkohola, volumen vina koji bi bio ekvivalent čaši piva jest 80 ml.
Tj. puno manje vina se smije popiti uz dojenje, ako je gornja granica jedna čaša piva.

----------


## apricot

vina 1,5 dl
piva 3 dl

to je "jedinica alkohola"

----------


## laumi

> Koliko znam, pivo na našem tržištu, "obično", ima oko 4 do 5% alkohola, a vino barem 12%.
> Tako da u čaši piva od 200 ml ima maksimalno 10 g etanola, a u jednakoj čaši vina ima ga 24 g. U smislu sadržaja alkohola, volumen vina koji bi bio ekvivalent čaši piva jest 80 ml.
> Tj. puno manje vina se smije popiti uz dojenje, ako je gornja granica jedna čaša piva.


naravno, u pravu si
nikako ne može biti isto čaša piva i čaša vina
prsti su mi bili brži od mozga

u svakom slučaju, čaša piva dnevno za dojilju je ok (treba popiti nakon podoja i onda ne dojiti 2-3 sata), dok je litra pive (što je simicv napisala) puno, puno previše

----------


## Trina

> Ako bas neka mama ne moze bez piva, ima masa bezalkoholnih varijanti.


ali učinak nije isti. Meni piva ne valja ako me ne drmne malo u glavu. Pa je ne pijem uopće

----------

